#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cambium >  >  Migrar sua rede atual para ePMP da Cambium Networks agora é possível, sem trocar as CPEs!

## adrianacambium

ePMP™ Elevate é o novo lançamento da Cambium Networks, que consiste em uma solução de software permitindo que redes de banda larga sem fio, com equipamentos de outros fabricantes e que tenham hardware baseado em 802.11n, operem com os diferenciais técnicos da plataforma ePMP, incluindo reuso de frequência através do sincronismo GPS e a utilização da tecnologia beamforming.

Com o ePMP Elevate, os operadores de rede podem iniciar a migração de seus equipamentos para a linha ePMP, substituindo apenas o Access Point (AP) existente pelo modelo ePMP 1000 ou ePMP 2000. É utilizada uma licença para habilitar esta funcionalidade, e assim o AP ePMP permite o registro de CPEs de outros fabricantes. Na CPE é necessário apenas uma atualização de software, e o mesmo passa a operar como um equipamento ePMP.

Os operadores de rede podem adicionar performance e escalabilidade em sua rede já existente, sem gastar tempo e dinheiro para trocar os equipamentos da rede.

As redes ePMP Elevate podem ser gerenciadas pelo cnMaestro. Esta plataforma na nuvem ou on-premise, fornece gerenciamento fim a fim da plataforma, incluindo troubleshooting, facilitando o monitoramento da rede.

Registre-se para uma das sessões do webinar de amanhã em Português e conheça com mais detalhes o ePMP Elevate:

10h: https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/reg...49317996467457 
15h: https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/reg...36051661568513 

Para mais informações sobre esta plataforma, visite
http://www.cambiumnetworks.com/produ.../epmp-elevate/

----------


## JonasMT

Agora tirei o chapeu  :Adore:

----------


## TheGodfather

Quais os valores?

----------


## JonasMT

Pelo que pude ver no forum oficial coisa de 35,00 obamas por licença de cpe, inviavel se for tudo isso mesmo, melhor comprar epmp logo.

----------


## adrianacambium

Assistam amanhã ao webinar, vamos apresentar os preços e cenários de migração com o custo total, retorno do investimento, etc...

----------


## caique

Estou colado !

----------


## alextaws

@adrianacambium, um amigo de uma filial da empresa em que trabalho já comprou esses equipamentos para teste, segundo o mesmo informou falou direto por telefone com egenheiros da cambium em miame nos Estados Unidos, e os mesmo engenheiros garantiram 200 clientes por rádio ePMP 2000, com planos de até 8 megas, 100% compatível com CPEs UBNT, iremos testar isso.

Como eu posso participar desse webnar, pra eu e meu amigo aprofundar mais do assunto.

----------


## adrianacambium

Para participar do webinar é só se registrar em uma das 2 opções de horário nos links abaixo:

10h: https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/reg...49317996467457 
15h: https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/reg...36051661568513 

O limite de registro de rádios clientes é de 120 por AP. 
Lembrando que toda a solução ePMP está 100% homologada na Anatel, com certificado em nome da Cambium e não dos distribuidores.

----------


## Danusio

para mim funcionando 50 clientes por ap, e funcionando bem sem latência alta, com o tanto de interferência que temos em nossa região, já vai ser uma maravilha.
aqui com 25 clientes por ap a planos de 2mb, ubiquiti airmax ativado já tá difícil manter uma qualidade.

----------


## FMANDU

Só tendo o sincronismo via GPS e beamforming já muda totalmente a performance da rede. Esse é o grande diferencial da cambium.

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Luspmais

> Pelo que pude ver no forum oficial coisa de 35,00 obamas por licença de cpe, inviavel se for tudo isso mesmo, melhor comprar epmp logo.


35 Trumps vc quis dizer rsrssss

Achei meio salgado pra migrar.

----------


## JonasMT

Alguem que acompanho o web? O preço de 35 obamas/trumps por cpe se confirmo?

----------


## alextaws

@adrianacambium, qual o dia do webnar?

----------


## adrianacambium

O webinar é hoje. Já fizemos uma sessão às 10h, a próxima será às 15h.

Se registrar no link e não conseguir participar recebe via email cópia da apresentação.

O Webinar gravado também estará no canal do YouTube ainda hoje:

www.youtube.com/cambiumbrasil

----------


## alextaws

esta começando nesse exato momento

----------


## NETSEG

Não passaram os valores... rs

----------


## adrianacambium

Pessoal... valores com os representantes apenas, ok? Pois não vendemos diretamente...
Se não tiverem contato de ninguém, me mandem um email que encaminho os contatos: [email protected]

----------


## alextaws

Gostei muito da palestra, ja pedi ao chefe para compra de 2, para testar de início, faltou eles passarem os valores.

----------


## JonasMT

> Não passaram os valores... rs


Valor ja postei acima, agora e ver quanto vai ser a facada no br

----------


## viatel

qualidade tem, mas tem a facada também.

Um projeto grande, se for investir um capital com foco na Motorola pode preparar o bolso. Se comparar com fibra, vai desistir de cambium. 2 APs chega ao preço de uma OLT pequena, se for comprar 8 cambium pra torre vai ser o preço de uma OLT pra 4.000 assinantes na fibra.

a nossa salvação foi a ubnt, mikrotik e intelbras, se não a gente inda tava
na idade da pedra, porque a motorola e a cisco sao empresas que querem* muito dinheiro pelo silicio delas e vai ser assim enquanto achar quem pague.



*Ainda vou continuar com Radio por um bom tempo, mas vou optar por o preço razoavel e qualidade, Temos a SXT que promete muito ainda e acredito que a 
atheros vai trazer novidades em 2017 pra os fabricantes que usam seu chipset como a miktotik e ubnt. 

A nao ser que a motorola baixar os preços, como o google é dono dela agora, quem sabe pode haver uma virada de jogo... digo preço...

----------


## Zucchi

> qualidade tem, mas tem a facada também.
> 
> Um projeto grande, se for investir um capital com foco na Motorola pode preparar o bolso. Se comparar com fibra, vai desistir de cambium. 2 APs chega ao preço de uma OLT pequena, se for comprar 8 cambium pra torre vai ser o preço de uma OLT pra 4.000 assinantes na fibra.
> 
> a nossa salvação foi a ubnt, mikrotik e intelbras, se não a gente inda tava
> na idade da pedra, porque a motorola e a cisco sao empresas que querem* muito dinheiro pelo silicio delas e vai ser assim enquanto achar quem pague.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coloca na conta o aluguel do poste e o projeto ou... só o aluguel de poste feito de forma correta e todo mundo continua no rádio com Cambium entregando muita qualidade. Passar fibra só vale a pena se for vender de 50mbps para cima o que para 90% do Brasil ou mais é completamente inviável. 

Tem gente desesperada com os facões das concessionárias de energia da semana passada para cá com lançamento de cabo irregular.

Qualidade tem preço e se comparar Cambium com Radwin, AirSpan, RedLine, Alvarion, etc é a melhor relação custo x beneficio. 




> @adrianacambium, um amigo de uma filial da empresa em que trabalho já comprou esses equipamentos para teste, segundo o mesmo informou falou direto por telefone com egenheiros da cambium em miame nos Estados Unidos, e os mesmo engenheiros garantiram 200 clientes por rádio ePMP 2000, com planos de até 8 megas, 100% compatível com CPEs UBNT, iremos testar isso.
> 
> Como eu posso participar desse webnar, pra eu e meu amigo aprofundar mais do assunto.


Alex muito provavelmente confundiram as coisas. Em Miami não tem time de Engenharia - apenas em Chicago - e o limite é de 120 clientes por setor. Quanto a banda, passa isso sim. 

Quanto aos valores, nós já temos:

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...evate-unitario

OBS: Impostos inclusos. Gentileza reclamar com o congresso nacional  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1929

Acompanhei a apresentação. Não há o que perguntar agora. Mais explicado do que foi não podia ser.... 
Agora, se vai passar tudo aquilo que foi apresentado não sei, mas coloco fé tendo em vista que o fabricante não iria colocar o nome dele em jogo por nada.
35 dólares por assinante pode ser salgado. Mas fazendo bem as contas acaba sendo vantajoso na medida que aproveita os Ubiquiti. Uma CPE cliente Cambium sai muito mais que um Ubiquiti + licença. 
E na comparação que foi feita com uma OLT acho injusto. Pois na fibra não é só a OLT. Esta é a parte menos dispendiosa. E o resto? E a elaboração de projeto para homologação na concessionária? E o tempo para liberação? E a mão de obra para instalação da fibra?
Pelo que eu vi na apresentação o tempo de implantação é curtíssimo. E não se perde a base instalada de rádios nos clientes.
Dia desses num debate sobre o futuro do wireless foi comentado que o wireless estava chegando num ponto de saturação e incapacidade de fornecer bandas mais altas. Mas agora se esta solução se confirmar, as porteiras estarão escancaradas para o wireless. E o melhor é que não precisa comprometer um enorme investimento para começar, o que não ocorre na fibra. 

E como alguém citou aqui no tópico 8 APs Cambium numa torre, digo que na verdade são 4 e ocupando só dois canais. Ai já começa a novidade. Economia de canais.
Se cada AP tem a capacidade de com 40 clientes fornecer planos de 20mega o que eu já acho um exagero, uma torre teria teoricamente capacidade para 160 clientes. Se os planos forem menores o número de clientes pode subir. Eu penso que não é qualquer cenário que vai ter demanda para 160 clientes por torre. Isto vai exigir uma concentração populacional invejável para atingir esta meta.
Então, em se concretizando as promessas do fabricante, os problemas de um provedor estarão muito reduzidos.
Porque do jeito que está não tem como competir com a fibra. Um ou outro pode ainda se dar bem no ambiente wireless. Mas a limitação ainda é um fantasma que assusta. 

O tempo vai dizer os resultados. Só que, quem largar na frente e se dando bem vai tomar uma distancia em relação a concorrencia. Se não for tudo isso, pelo menos fica com um AP Cambium instalado e não expande. Não vai ser perdido. Só vai perder se for uma droga... o que eu duvido.

----------


## alextaws

> Coloca na conta o aluguel do poste e o projeto ou... só o aluguel de poste feito de forma correta e todo mundo continua no rádio com Cambium entregando muita qualidade. Passar fibra só vale a pena se for vender de 50mbps para cima o que para 90% do Brasil ou mais é completamente inviável. 
> 
> Tem gente desesperada com os facões das concessionárias de energia da semana passada para cá com lançamento de cabo irregular.
> 
> Qualidade tem preço e se comparar Cambium com Radwin, AirSpan, RedLine, Alvarion, etc é a melhor relação custo x beneficio. 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex muito provavelmente confundiram as coisas. Em Miami não tem time de Engenharia - apenas em Chicago - e o limite é de 120 clientes por setor. Quanto a banda, passa isso sim. 
> ...


 Obrigado pela observação

----------


## 1929

> Só a título de constatação, tenho uma torre com 7 painéis setoriais e uma densidade total de quase 240 clientes, em apenas uma de nossas Torres. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


Detalha melhor este cenário. É uma região densamente povoada? Atende clientes muito longe da torre? Qual a média de banda nos planos? 
Me pareceu uma torre ideal para um teste começando com um setor. Pois está com uma média de 35 clientes por painel.
Se fosse planejar uma rede em fibra para atender todos estes clientes, quanto mais ou menos estimaria de investimento?

----------


## JonasMT

Bom @*1929* a pergunta nao foi pra mim mas vamos la:

Torre - por volta de 330 cliente, no momento ON 316
1º - basestation 17dbi + rocket m5 = 32 cliente até 4km media 2km
2º - basestation 17dbi + rocket m5 = 29 cliente até 2km media 1km
3º - basestation 17dbi + rocket m5 = 15 cliente até 5km media 3km
1º - basestation 20dbi + rocket m5 = 32 cliente até 5km media de 2km
2º - basestation 20dbi + rocket m5 = 36 cliente até 3km media de 2km
1º - bastation ac 21dbi + rocket m5 = 28 cliente até 4km media de 2km
1º - algcom 16dbi + rocket m5 = 35 cliente até 3km media de 1km
2º - algcom 16dbi + rocket m5 = 22 cliente 2km media de 800mts
2º - algcom 16dbi + rb912 = 42 cliente até 3km media de 1km
3º - algcom 16dbi + rb912 = 45 cliente até 3km media de 2km

Planos de 1 a 5mb, media de 2mb. Pelo valor proposto pela cambium sem pensar 2x fibra. Pois mesmo ubnt rendendo algo proximo com novo firmware continua sendo ubnt. 
Painel com rb912 tudo sxt nos cliente e rocket m5 tudo ubnt.
Depois que usei algcom nao quero outro painel.

Tenho outra torre com 250 cliente e 8 painel sendo 4 ubnt 20dbi e 4 algcom

----------


## 1929

Talvez eu tenha me expressado mal. Não duvido que haja torres com estas quantidades de clientes. Mas levando em conta os quase 5.600 municípios, poucos são os que terão uma densidade populacional para colocar tanta gente em uma só torre. E mesmo nestes casos será que vocês não estão chegando no limite? Esta tua torre Juliano está com 10 APs. Como está a questão da autointerferência? Está conseguindo lidar bem com ela? Pela descrição do fabricante, a Algcom te dá uma ajuda e tanto nestas instalações, não?
E se tem esta densidade populacional existe sempre a possibilidade de aumentar o número de assinantes em cada setor...e os Ubiquiti daí iriam ficar para sucata?

Não faço comparação com uma rede nova wireless e uma rede nova em fibra. Daí entrariam outros fatores.
Só estou levando em conta o que foi apresentado no webnar como uma alternativa para quem já está no mercado e não pode dispensar a rede wireless já instalada. Se realmente vai atingir o prometido dai é outra questão. Vamos ter que aguardar os casos de sucesso para conferir.
A verdade é que quem usa wireless está bem ciente das dificuldades. Vamos tocando mas sempre na esperança que as novidades supram nossas necessidades. Pouca coisa tem realmente cumprido o que promete.
Mas.... e que bom que sempre tem um "mas" para nos dar mais um sopro de esperança.
O que eu vejo na proposta apresentada é a possibilidade de testar um só setor e fazer um comparativo. Afinal nestes anos já testamos tanta coisa e nem tudo foi bom.

----------


## JonasMT

@*1929*, se for pra mim o Juliano kkkk vamos la.

Aqui nao tenho interferencia forte, entao sao ao todo 30 ap 5.8 nessa torre contando a concorrencia. Temos como boa bratica 2mts um ap do outro quando mesma empresa e 10mts quando de outra empresa. Raramento preciso mudar algum canal, ja aconteceu uma ou outra vez.

Aps ubnt muito trabalho em 10mhz entregando até 2mb sem problema algum.
Algcom me ajudo muito no custo do painel, e tbm qualquer se orelha instala visto que pra ajustar o angulo vertical dela extramente simples.

Oque tenho feito pra nao ter que instalar mais setorial? RB912 vai tranquilo até 70 cliente, ja rocket m5 acima de 30 cliente ja começa a mia

Sobre as dificuldades voce tem toda razao, mas cansei de ser cobaia e perder tempo e dinheiro. Agora é digital ou fibra em enlaces novos.

Nao vejo tbm vantagem de testar um novo setor, pois só pra 30 sao quase 5mil em licença mas 30 cliente pra agender e visitar para upgrade do firmware.

Esse valor cobrado pela cambium é RIDICULO, o GRANDE Zé alves posto um texto no face que resume tudo oque penso sobre essa bendita licença e do pq tem tudo pra nao dar certo no brasil. Continuando a cambium uma empresa de nicho, e suporte dela nem é tao eficiente, reclamo do modo eptp em curta distancia desde mes 1 desse ano, agora semana passada que foi sair bendita correçao quase 11 meses depois.

----------


## 1929

Me desculpe Jonas, citei Juliano pensando em você.. é que minha memória fotográfica ficou com as duas letras no final do seu nickname e me confundi com o @*JulianoVB* ao escrever o texto...efeito dos 70 no lombo...kkk

----------


## wala

Uma duvida, a ubiquiti ou mikrotik não vão se impor ao usar esse software da cambium nos seus equipamentos, bloqueando o mesmo em futuros firmware como fizeram a ubnt com o ddwrt e openwrt?

----------


## FMANDU

Jonas não sei como você consegue lidar com a auto interferência aí viu.... Muitos clientes em cima de uma torre.
Mas voltando a falar de cambium e preço, se a cambium funcionar nos wom mimo vai sair muito mais barato, uma cpe com nota sai por 200, uma sxt sai a 350 pra mim com nota, ser o valor da licença cair um pouquinho e der pra colocar no wom, vai sair muito mais barato.

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## wala

Acho difícil, cambium como ubnt e mikrotik optam por chipset atheros por melhor performance e compatibilidade do seu sistema que e voltado só para esse fabricante ja a wom é chipset ralink bem inferior a versões atheros.

----------


## 1929

Mas eles comentaram na apresentação que estava nos planos para 2017 incluir também os Intelbrás.
Acho que ele estaria se referindo a linha da LigoWave que não tem diferença dos Intelbrás. 
Por enquanto nem os SXT estão incluídos. Só para final de março.
Também está nos planos deles atacar a faixa do 2.4ghz
Quanto aos valores eu creio que a politica deles possa com o tempo melhorar os preços principalmente para grandes lotes de licenças.

----------


## wala

> Coloca na conta o aluguel do poste e o projeto ou... só o aluguel de poste feito de forma correta e todo mundo continua no rádio com Cambium entregando muita qualidade. Passar fibra só vale a pena se for vender de 50mbps para cima o que para 90% do Brasil ou mais é completamente inviável. 
> 
> Tem gente desesperada com os facões das concessionárias de energia da semana passada para cá com lançamento de cabo irregular.
> 
> Qualidade tem preço e se comparar Cambium com Radwin, AirSpan, RedLine, Alvarion, etc é a melhor relação custo x beneficio. 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex muito provavelmente confundiram as coisas. Em Miami não tem time de Engenharia - apenas em Chicago - e o limite é de 120 clientes por setor. Quanto a banda, passa isso sim. 
> ...


Se for 151 por cada radio associado ta muito caro ja é metade do preço de uma cpe a cambium poderia fazer uma promoção a cada force one 180(ou outro da sua linha)comprado ganharia 5 licença ou mais para radios ubnt etc, assim ela venderia o seu hardware e ajudaria os que ja tem radios ubnt e etc na rede assim daria uma equalização nos gastos e ajudariam a optar tambem pelo seu hardware.

----------


## 1929

@*Zucchi*, o que seria este produto?

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...20-associacoes

E neste Kit, porque duas antenas?
http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...na-beamforming

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas não sei como você consegue lidar com a auto interferência aí viu.... Muitos clientes em cima de uma torre.
> Mas voltando a falar de cambium e preço, se a cambium funcionar nos wom mimo vai sair muito mais barato, uma cpe com nota sai por 200, uma sxt sai a 350 pra mim com nota, ser o valor da licença cair um pouquinho e der pra colocar no wom, vai sair muito mais barato.
> 
> Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App


Rapaz, e so saber espaçar os canal, boa distancia entre as setorial, manipular os mcs e principalmente nv2 e airmax ativo. Tenho outra torre com mais de 240 e tudo tranquilo. Estao lhe roubando no valor dessa sxt eu pago 250,00 e 270 na nova lhg tudo com nfe e quantidade grande 30,60 e 90 sem juro

----------


## 1929

Jonas, eu te elogio por conseguir harmonizar teus APs com todos os outros presentes. Você disse que são cerca de 30 APs ao todo na torre. E pelo menos 10 são teus.
Alguns devem estar para ponto a ponto com antenas de ângulo bem estreito. Outros como AP para atender setores, etc etc.

A legislação sobre o uso do espectro fala em uso indoor para o início da faixa, uso outdoor para a faixa intermediária, mas com controle de EIRP. E daí facilita as aplicações no final da faixa para o uso outdoor.

As Boas Práticas determina uma separação entre painéis o que é compreensível. Mas eu particularmente tenho uma curiosidade muito grande quanto a distâncias. Num Ponto a Ponto é bem mais fácil entender esta separação. Pois antenas de alto ganho e ângulos estreitos acabam priorizando o sinal que chega pela frente. Nem penso tanto em relação frentexcostas. Esta relação inclusive nunca vi uma especificação sobre que distancia esta relação é medida. Só penso no alto ganho envolvido que acaba criando um SNR de nível bom para superar interferências.

Mas em antenas para multi ponto com ganho menores e muita intereferencia externa o SNR normalmente é prejudicado. Você já disse que trabalha em 10Mhz, o que já explica parte do sucesso num ambiente assim. Mas e os outros APs são teus também e daí você consegue manter este controle, ou são APs de outros participantes?

E se você está conseguindo manter o serviço, realmente pode ser que uma migração não seja o indicado.
Porém o que se lê de modo geral é que o pessoal sofre num ambiente assim. E como cada caso é um caso, eu entendo perfeitamente seu posicionamento. 
Quanto a valores eu creio que isso é preço de entrada. De um momento para outro pode acontecer de ser reformulado o modelo de negócio.

----------


## raumaster

Criticas sobre valores e tdo mais, mas pra mim essa solução do epmp elevate é show de bola! Pelo menos pra base atual existente pq nao vai demorar a ubnt e mikrotik começar a bloquear isso daí. Sobre o valor, eu penso q se a Cambium botasse um valor muito baixo, pararia de vender sua CPE própria, acho q ta ate barato o valor pra quem quer migrar pra solução EPMP sem ter que trocar as antenas de todos clientes, imagina o trabalhão. Melhor ir trocando aos poucos a medida q forem pifando e os clientes novos só com hardware cambium ou com ubnt e mikrotik (quando disponibilizarem) enquanto a festa continuar e esses fabricantes nao bloquear novos radios e em novos updates q lançarem do seu software.

Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## flavioleonel

Acompanhando... [email protected]

Enviado de meu XT1033 usando Tapatalk

----------


## FMANDU

O correto era a cambium diminuir o valor da cpe force 180, esse valor absurdo é que não faz a marca render aqui no Brasil. Acredito que a próximas atualizações da ubnt e mk vão bloquear adicionar outros firmwares nos seus hardwares.

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## raumaster

Comprando no Paraguay, correndo risco, sem garantia... o force 180 sai equivalente a uma SXT no Brasil, realmente o valor deveria ser mais baixo pra CPE pelo menos.

----------


## jodrix

A ideia é interessante, mas com esse preços *NAO* vai decolar infelizmente, já nasceu morto, para migrar uma base com 3000 clientes gastaria R$ 450,000,00 ou seja meio milhao de Reais, isso sem contar os R$ 5190,00 por setor x 4 setores sairia R$ 20.760,00 melhor partir para fibra, terão que reverem os preços por SM .

----------


## 1929

Pois é @*jodrix*. Como tudo, onde entra quantidade os preços normalmente caem. É uma lei natural de comércio. Por isso que também acho que deverá haver uma política de venda para grandes volumes.
Porque que o DD-WRT não deslanchou como firmware alternativo? Uma beleza de recursos para quem precisa deles, mas uma licença em torno de 30 dolares não atrai ninguém. Até porque continua sofrendo dos mesmos problemas do 802.11
Até nas versões grátis ele não deslancha, mas daí eu creio que seja mais por conta do hardware que não compensa, tipo tp-link e d-link.
Na verdade não dá mesmo para comparar com fibra. Desde que o projeto seja bom, e não aquele que nós sabemos do provedor que instalou fibra e virou uma vergonha...kkk. 
Eu creio que a solução é mais viável para quem já tem clientes instalados e não quer perder os equipamentos. Apesar de que vi projetos pelo país a fora onde provedores investiram mais de um milhão para fazer tudo dentro do correto e criar uma malha verdadeiramente ampla. Pelo menos é o que alguns provedores relatam que investiram. Não sei se é para afugentar a concorrência. O preço da fibra isoladamente está quase o mesmo de um bom cabo UTP. Porém os acessórios avolumam bastante. 
A fibra quando os clientes estão espalhados fica muito dispendiosa. Precisa de uma concentração grande de assinantes.
Então me parece que estamos num encruzilhada, não no sentido pejorativo, mas num momento de cautela, bom senso e um pouco de otimismo com as novas tecnologias. Que rumo os provedores tomarão? Nem tudo é um mar de rosas. Mas uma dose de cada uma (cautela, bom senso e otimismo) pode fazer a diferença lá na frente. Seja pela fibra ou seja pelas novas tecnologias wireless.

----------


## viatel

> A ideia é interessante, mas com esse preços NAO vai decolar infelizmente, já nasceu morto, para migrar uma base com 3000 clientes gastaria R$ 450,000,00 ou seja meio milhao de Reais, isso sem contar os R$ 5190,00 por setor x 4 setores sairia R$ 20.760,00 melhor partir para fibra, terão que reverem os preços por SM .


Isso mesmo, o pra nois concorrer com a VIVO ou Oi com modem deles saem media 10,00 cada pois eles compram direto da fabrica.

ta dificil, porque pra adicionar um novo cliente temos desembolsar uma grana acima de 250,00 mesmo com o cliente pagando instalação.

Acho que isso apenas vai fortalecer a UBNT, MK e intelbras. Não vai dar em nada mesmo. 

Que bom que existe a esperança na fibra, por mais que gaste no começo e tenha que pagar aluguel de poste, *incomparavelmente mais vantajoso.*

----------


## raumaster

Eu nao havia calculado pra migrações de grande volume...calculei apenas com meu pequeno volume de clientes...realmente se for migrar milhares de clientes como o do exemplo dado, de 3000 clientes, 360.000 reais, contando dolar a 3.40 e sem as bases, melhor ir pra fibra. So uma base de 4 setores sai a quase 20 mil reais...realmente não pensei direito! Sai caríssimo!

Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## 1929

Pessoal, a meu a questão não seria comparar com a fibra partindo do "zero". Precisa levar em conta que já tem o cliente e tem o Ubnt. Agora, uma pechinchada não faz mal a ninguém...

E mesmo na fibra, se partir do zero para instalar e buscar clientes, não é para qualquer um. Que área teria de cobertura em km² o colega que citou 3.000 clientes? Que orçamento daria para uma implantação de fibra?

Eu já imagino a situação mencionada pelo @*JonasMT* com 330 clientes numa das torres atendendo clientes num raio de 2km na média. O que representaria isso em km de fibra instalada? Minha cidade tem isso de média. É um investimento parrudo.

O que vejo na nova proposta é que se paga por uma licença, não por algo material. Se levarmos em conta que o legado de um provedor é sua carteira de clientes e não propriamente os equipamentos instalados, parece que a conta começaria a fechar com uma política de preços bem melhor para grandes volumes. Se fizer um só setor para teste e não der certo, para por aí mesmo. A perda não será tão significativa a ponto de comprometer o futuro financeiro do provedor. 
Se aprovar, a migração poderia ser feita por etapas com os próprios recursos entrantes. Duvido que um provedor chegando na Cambium para uma compra em grandes volumes não vá conseguir melhorar substancialmente este preço. Se o sistema é realmente tão bom assim, pode ser que haja por parte dos desenvolvedores uma euforia de ter achado a "mina de ouro" e tenham perdido a noção da realidade. 

Vai fazer isso em fibra?

----------


## jodrix

Mestre 1929, o grande problema é que e que essas vantagens todas que a cambium promete por enquanto e só na falácia (conversa de vendedor) de uma empresa que esta vendo seu nicho de mercado afunilar cada vez mais diante da crise que se aproxima (vejam bem, na minha opinião, ainda nem começou a crise) e a grande tendência é ser extinta, pelo menos por enquanto, eu sinceramente ja errei demais na vida e paguei caro todas as vezes que tentei acertar, portanto se a cambium me enviar 4 bases e me liberar umas 200 licenças e eu realmente testar e aprovar ai entao começamos a negociar do contrario nao me tiram nenhum centavo. Nao sou mais cobaia de distribuidores, lembra da krazer, pois é to ate hoje embuchado e pagando BNDS a empresa sumiu.

----------


## JonasMT

@*jodrix* somos 2, perdi dinheiro com af5-x,mimosa e propria cambium com seus ptp limitado as 24km. Só tive paz com soluçao realmente PROFISSIONAL, ou seja huawei hehe

----------


## vitorfagundes

Boa noite pessoal,

Para quem já tem empresa constituída, recomendo primeiramente fazer uma análise de investimentos (Fibra vs Wireless) e ir substituindo em partes e decidir qual o horizonte de retorno vocês planejam e qual taxa de retorno desejam.
Ao analisarem precisam verificar o *CAUE, RAUE e VPL* do projeto (financeiro e econômico), para ter uma noção da viabilidade deles (*AJUDA MUITO CONSEGUIR EMPRÉSTIMO NO BANCO COM ESSE TIPO DE ANÁLISE*).
O projeto em fibra depende muito (topografia do terreno, tecnologia adotada, equipamentos nacionais/importados, qualificação técnica, custo ao cliente, custo de manutenção da rede, dados geo-econômicos da região, densidade demográfica...) para cidades acima de uns 10 mil habitantes que tenham pequena área territorial talvez comece a valer a pena, a partir de 20 mil habitantes sem dúvida vale a pena.
Caso decidam financiar no banco, recomendo esperar o último trimestre de 2017 ou primeiro trimestre de 2018 quando a SELIC provavelmente estará abaixo de 10% a.a e será vantajoso conseguir um empréstimo.
-----------
Em relação a Cambium, considero uma tecnologia já atrasada com soluções horríveis perto da (Huawei, Nokia Networks, Alcatel-Lucent) pelo preço que cobram em seus equipamentos.

----------

